# Objective-C UINavigationController



## xX_Legolas_Xx (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe es kennt sich jemand mit App-Programmierung aus, denn meine Frage sollte leicht zu lösen sein.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei meiner App möchte ich gerne einen UINavigationController einbauen. Es handelt sich um die Grundform einer Window based App.
Ich habe bereits im im NameAppDelegate.h das Objekt an folgender Stelle eingefügt:

```
@interface NameAppDelegate : NSObject <UIApplicationDelegate> {
    
    UIWindow *window;
	IBOutlet UINavigationController *navigationController; //<---------
//.
//.
//.
```
und die Methode

```
- (void)applicationDidFinishLaunching:(UIApplication *)application;
```
am Ende des Codes von NameAppDelegate.h eine Zeile vor _@end_ deponiert und auch in NameAppDelegate.m als letzte Methode die Methode ausformuliert:

```
- (void)applicationDidFinishLaunching:(UIApplication *)application {
	[window addSubview:[navigationController view]];
	[window makeKeyAndVisible];
}
```
Sowie im MainWindow.xib das Outlet NavigationController mit dem gerade erstellten NavigationController verbunden.

Wenn ich nun die App starte, erhalte ich einen komplett weißen Screen.
Was hab ich falsch gemacht, bzw. vergessen?

mfg. Legolas


----------

